# Wireless Internet Connection for 622



## bennett311 (Aug 25, 2006)

I tried looking in the stickies, but couldn't find this.

I want to hook up my vip 622 to my router to access the Dish Online features. However, I do not want to run a wired connection to it as it's in another room.

Can the 622s USB slots support a wireless USB Adapter? If not, how else can I get around this problem?

Anyone tried something like this yet?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

USb no. Ethernet to wireless adapter works. Also look for HomePlug. There are lots of threads about both of these.


----------



## thewolfman (Jul 11, 2008)

You could get another router and set it to act as a wireless bridge. I have a linksys router that connects to my cable modem and I also have a second linksys router that is set to bridge mode. I simple plug the ethernet cable into the vip722 and connect the other end into the bridged router and I'm good to go. 

I'm not familiar with the homelink products.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The 622 is Homeplug compliant. If you plug your 622 directly into a wall outlet you just need to get a powerline ethernet extender, like these from Netgear, plug it into an outlet near your router and connect it to your router. If you use a surge protector then get a pair of these wall warts. Although my 622s are plugged into APC UPSs and the Homeplug still works. At least now. May quit anytime I suppose. Place one in the wall outlet near your 622 and use an ethernet cable to connect the 622 to the wall wart. Plug the other one into an outlet near the router as above and you are good to go.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

Both of our 722's are connected via the wireless-to-Ethernet bridge provided by our Squeezebox 3 streaming music players (from Slimdevices, know owned by Logitech. While this exact route may not be your choice, there are other devices that also provide such bridging.


----------



## bennett311 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you for all the feedback.

Another question. If you connect the 622 to Dish Online, do you still need to have it connected to a phone line?


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

No, if you have an constant connection to Ethernet, no phone line required.


----------



## phatal (May 15, 2006)

MrC said:


> No, if you have an constant connection to Ethernet, no phone line required.


Absolutely true, unless you want to continue to use the on-screen caller id feature (which my wife loves).


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

<offtopic>
We love it (caller ID) too... when there is something more interesting the Unknown caller, Private Caller, or Unavailable to report (which is 80% of the time).

Caller ID is one of the biggest disappointments / failures in U.S. technology, driven primarily by corporate marketing interests.
</offtopic>


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have an AT&T caller-ID box that announces the number or name (if known) of the caller, so I do not want my picture cluttered with caller-ID garbage, channel bugs and crawls are bad enough.

How did a thread about wireless access get side tracked by caller-ID...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Have an AT&T caller-ID box that announces the number or name (if known) of the caller, so I do not want my picture cluttered with caller-ID garbage, channel bugs and crawls are bad enough.
> 
> How did a thread about wireless access get side tracked by caller-ID...


I'd much rather have the picture cluttered (for a few seconds) than have the shows dialog interrupted by some announcement.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

lujan said:


> I'd much rather have the picture cluttered (for a few seconds) than have the shows dialog interrupted by some announcement.


Once you read the message you can cancel out so that it stops displaying. That's what I do.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

fwampler said:


> Once you read the message you can cancel out so that it stops displaying. That's what I do.


That's true but my point was that I would rather have the picture interrupted than have the audio interrupted.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

You are looking for what is called a game adapter. Do a search here for that.

I stopped using mine a month ago. It was worth hard wiring it. Haven't had the annoying message about not being able to call home since then. I got that about 1-2 times a month with wireless.


----------

